# bimmerfest 2003



## FERNANDO FIGUER (Jul 1, 2003)

i tried to regester for the fest this year.still having problems with my pay pal.can you please help me. thanks,Fernando Figueras
9148378413


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

FERNANDO FIGUER said:


> i tried to regester for the fest this year.still having problems with my pay pal.can you please help me. thanks,Fernando Figueras
> 9148378413


Hello Fernando,

You're a little bit late for the fest. The Bimmerfest 2003 was in April.

But don't miss the 2004 

Alex


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> Alex :tsk:
> 
> Fernando is from NY, I think he is talking about bimmerfest east (which is in two weeks)
> 
> Maybe this thread should be moved to the bimmerfest east forum


:eeps:

Please accept my apologies :eeps:


----------

